# My first ever Malawi!



## Harbrook (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi, First i want to thank you all for your advice and help getting my first ever tank set up and cycled. It is very much appreciated..
 :thumb:

I have now added 5 Labidochromis caeruleus juveniles , and i tried my hardest to identify 1 male and 4 females.
At the moment they are in my "grow out" tank, and when i have moved i will set up a main tank (in about 6 months)

I would really appreciate some comments on the fish i have bought, and PLEASE be honest so i know if they are good specimens or not... :thumb:

many thanks

Darren.


----------



## xclub (Apr 15, 2008)

:drooling:

Several months ago I heard that in Denmark you can find a high quality Cichlids and that you can find a lot of Cichlid lovers.

Concerning first info, now I can see that it was correct, concerning second I am pretty sure that it is also true&#8230; :thumb: :thumb:

What else there is to say&#8230;excellent juveniles that will grow up into excellent adults&#8230;
I must admit that I envy you for the rock that you have in it since in my country I cannot purchase them anywhere&#8230;  

Give us some info about the tank, how big is it, how many liters/gallons (whatever), what will you stock in it&#8230;


----------



## Harbrook (Mar 29, 2008)

It is my first tank and only 60 ltrs (14gl) you can see it under "my tanks"
I have changed the rocks around a bit so there is more swimming space on the right hand side.
the tank will only hold the 5 labs i bought, and it is my "test" tank until i convince the wife to let me use loads of money on a larger tank with a back to nature background and a mixed mbuna fish list....


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

Your yellow labs look very nice. I have about 8 with a few fry in my tank. If you did get one male and 4 females you did an excellent job of sexing them. Labs are very difficult to sex and venting them is the only sure way. You can't really tell by color.


----------



## Harbrook (Mar 29, 2008)

748johnd said:


> Your yellow labs look very nice. I have about 8 with a few fry in my tank. If you did get one male and 4 females you did an excellent job of sexing them. Labs are very difficult to sex and venting them is the only sure way. You can't really tell by color.


The guy at the shop had a good look underneath them (is that what you mean by "vented") and he said that there was a good cahnce of have a lot of females in the batch.


----------



## xclub (Apr 15, 2008)

Just relax if it turns that you have too many males, and you will see that clearly, you will eventually remove them or add some more females...

for now just enjoy... :thumb:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Great looking labs. Hope the bigger tank and more fish comes through for you.


----------



## Harbrook (Mar 29, 2008)

HOw long do you think the 5 labs can stay in such a small tank before they need to be moved... will 6 months be ok?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It's not Darren's fault that they are in such a small tank...It's mine... 

He was pm-ing me about it and I lost track of who I was talking to and I feel terrible!

Darren, I think you need to get another tank very, very soon. You should be able to get away with a 29 or 30G tank with just these fish - which is what I thought we were talking about all along. They are far too nice to lose!

Kim


----------



## Harbrook (Mar 29, 2008)

Kim, its not your fault... I knew it was too small a tank, i just thought they could be in there for max 6 months, while they grew and until i get the new set up.... :-?

I have been looking for second hand tanks, and maybe i can sell this one and get another larger one.... just when i have a big house move coming up, its all a bit difficult....

whats the chance of these 5 fish getting on for 6 months??
0%
50%??

75%???????????????????

or will they just kill each other?

Please help me get the best out of this situation.. advice needed!


----------



## xclub (Apr 15, 2008)

They are peaceful species (if any species of Mbuna is peaceful than it is Caerleus) hold on to this until you have chance to make some changes...nothing dramatic...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, it sure feels like my fault since I'm the one who told you to do it! 

I almost had a heart attack when I saw "14" gallons!

As small as they are, Darren, you might be okay for a couple of months, but I don't think you'll make it 6 months with them in this tank. A 29 or 30G would be ideal. (If it wouldn't cost more than the tank was worth to ship it, I'd send you one that I've got in storage!) I feel so bad...

If your male/female ratio is right (I sure hope it is) then that will make things a bit more forgiving.

And, as I told you via pm, should the aggression get too bad, you could try removing all that gorgeous rock for a bit until you get the larger tank...Less territory to fight over...

Should you see any of them stressed and trying to be invisible at the top of the tank or beside the heater, you may also try adding some fake plastic plants (thick ones) for them to hide out in.

They are truly nice Yellow labs... :thumb:

Kim


----------

